# Clotting after miscarriage, really worried



## R9ch

Hi guys

Just wondering if anyone can help me. I had a misscarriage on Thursday. I was 8.5 weeks. I lost everything, I had a scan to check. Nurse said I still have some fluid to lose and my cervics is closing. She said I'll continue to bleed but it will stop soon. 

Yesterday the bleeding was lighter, still heavy but nowhere near as bad as Thursday!

Well, this morning I woke up and the period like pain is horrific. I'm also clotting again. Is this normal? 

How long do the period pains last? How long do the bleeding last?

Thanks guys xxx


----------



## amjon

I started bleeding last Friday. I'm still getting some clots (or at least was yesterday). I passed what we thing was the baby on Monday. I've had some grayish-red material that I think may still be small pieces of placenta though. I'll ask the doctor to do a scan when I go in Monday to see if there is anything left in there.


----------



## FeLynn

I just had a d&e on Tuesday it was a day before I turned 14 weeks. when I was 13.2 wks I found out the babys heart stopped, so they are going to test it. I had horrible pains a day after my d&e my bleeding picked up, I was really bleeding bad passing minor clots. I went to the dr and he said my uterus was not staying tight so that was the cause of all the bleeding and pain. He said I should expect to pass some clots. So I am waiting to see when my bleeding will stop and when the clots with start. He put me on meds to help with the bleeding. I have noticed for the past few days my breast have been so sore and its painful. Ever since I had my son I have a bleeding problem so I was so nervous I just hope it stops soon.

I don't like my dr so I will be looking for a new dr and hopefully they will scan me to make sure he got everything out.


----------



## buttonhole

I had clotting too, its everything coming away, I bled for over 10 weeks aswell :nope:
just keep a eye on it, if your bleeding really heavy and filling a pad very fast get in touch with hospital/doctor

hope your ok, horrible time it is :hugs:


----------



## sp92

I mc'd 12 days ago and I'm still bleeding, it's only just gotten lighter the past 1-2 days, and I'd still been passing small blood clots. But I only had cramps for the first week.

:hugs: xx


----------



## faerie42

it's completely normal. Probably your ute contracting and expelling lining. 
As long as you're not bleeding too heavily (soaking through a pad in less than an hour) you're fine. 
Hang in there!


----------



## PinkCupcake

R9ch said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Just wondering if anyone can help me. I had a misscarriage on Thursday. I was 8.5 weeks. I lost everything, I had a scan to check. Nurse said I still have some fluid to lose and my cervics is closing. She said I'll continue to bleed but it will stop soon.
> 
> Yesterday the bleeding was lighter, still heavy but nowhere near as bad as Thursday!
> 
> Well, this morning I woke up and the period like pain is horrific. I'm also clotting again. Is this normal?
> 
> How long do the period pains last? How long do the bleeding last?
> 
> Thanks guys xxx

Sorry for your loss :(

I can't answer your question but I just want to say, I found out on thursday too that my baby had died and I was also roughly the same way along as you was. I chose to have a d&c which i'll be having on tuesday and really worried that i'll be bleeding badly after with huge amounts of pain. I did want to miscarry naturally at first but thought it would be too hard to handle emotionally. I'll feel extremely alone when the operation is over though, just because at the moment I feel like I still have my baby despite the fact he/she isn't alive :( I'll be in bits as I walk out of that hospital just knowing i'm leaving my poor baby behind :cry: Sorry you're having to go through this, hope you feel better soon.

xxx


----------

